# off subject, but i thought it was funny...



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey yall, i know this is off subject but i got this in an email this moring and thought i'd share a laugh..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LMAO thats a good one


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

isn't it?! you gotta these old southern laides, they tell it like it is...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Reminds me of the Harper Valley PTA


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

hahaha that is such a good one...
i needed a bit of a laugh..lol..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

glad yall enjoy!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

haha thats gold


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great!!! Thanks for the laugh. I can't wait to share it with my co-workers on monday.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That is awesome.....I love it!


----------



## BigStan183 (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL...Hilarious


----------



## chance77 (Aug 27, 2008)

lol..i needed that laugh


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## DogsUnited (Oct 21, 2008)

That was so funny, thanks for sharing


----------

